# Garbage Disposal Recommendations



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I started with the Badger 5 and then the quality went down. Am currently installing the Evolution Compacts. Is there a better one out there? Any thoughts on the Wasteking line sold by Wolverine Brass?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We like the Evolution Pro Essential - no callbacks and customers love them!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I started with the Badger 5 and then the quality went down. Am currently installing the Evolution Compacts. Is there a better one out there? Any thoughts on the Wasteking line sold by Wolverine Brass?


All Evolutions are good choices.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've installed a lot of Franke.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Ise Evolutions are what I install, but if the HO has the cash I'd say the Batch feed 78 , you can grind up bones and all in that..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive got the Viking Batch feed 1HP, motor is made by A.O Smith,


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What does it cost?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if you hafta ask, you cant afford it:laughing:

around 350-400


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks comparable to the Excel model. Our customers won't pay that much for a disposal.

Custom homes where there is upper end everything - builder supplies it all. They don't want plumbers making a dime of mark-up on anything.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Looks comparable to the Excel model. Our customers won't pay that much for a disposal.
> 
> Custom homes where there is upper end everything - builder supplies it all. They don't want plumbers making a dime of mark-up on anything.



We used to get that, we just added what we were losing on the material to the labor.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We used to get that, we just added what we were losing on the material to the labor.


We never got into new construction here because most them were not smart enough to figure that out. Some were doing it, but didn't last long. Too many willing to take jobs at cost.

In service, we do add that cost into the fee as extra liability is incurred when handling top end fixtures.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Any thoughts on the Wasteking line sold by Wolverine Brass?


I let my salesman talk me into two- one for my house and one for a new house I was doing at the time.

-high rpm

-no place for a jam key

-longer warranty than ISE

- EXTREMELY NOISY

I mean bad noisy. I took the one out of the new house as I couldn't bring myself to leave it. the other is still in my kitchen cuz my wife and I say every year we're gonna remodel our kitchen and it never happens.

No way I'd try to sell one to a customer.


EDIT: The ones I got are whirlaway. are they the same as wasteking?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think disposals all together should be banned. Nothing but problems from them.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I think disposals all together should be banned. Nothing but problems from them.


They do a fine job of creating work for plumbers that do drain cleaning.


----------

